# custom glass cover



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know of a company that is able to and willing to cut a small piece of glass that has UV shielding protection? I have the Coralife HQI fixture for my biocube and I'm looking to add the sheet of glass so I can try Phoenix 14K bulb. The measurements are 4.5"x8".


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

UV films are usually applied to the finished product - think prescription sunglasses, or tints for the rear windows in your car.

You can get glass cut at any glass and mirror shop and then apply a uv protection film yourself. Uline and Amazon are two companies that sell the film.


----------

